# NAMM 2022, Anaheim



## What Rigger? (May 7, 2022)

Hey y'all....I'm sitting here with a badge paid for and looking at what sessions I want to attend (like @egilson1' s MEWP session), and since I can't get anyone signed into my workplace this year I figure I'll make my inaugural journey across Katella Blvd., and _actually attend a trade show. _Rare, I know. Anyway, it's my first NAMM, and I'm not much of a gear geek- really there for the education. Suggestions? Hints? 

Right now I don't seem to find a way to sign up for sessions. Surely I don't just show up in the room designated and off we go, right?


----------



## JohnD (May 7, 2022)

Remember, it's all about the SWAG.


----------



## Amiers (May 7, 2022)

Looks like the wild Wild West over there. Lots of overlapping rooms though. So prolly why there is no seat reservation.


----------



## egilson1 (May 7, 2022)

Only a few require registration like the OSHA 10 one. The others are just show up and heckle.


----------



## Catherder (May 7, 2022)

This is NAMM @What Rigger? . There aren’t any rules in NAMM.


----------



## gafftaper (May 9, 2022)

Catherder said:


> This is NAMM @What Rigger? . There aren’t any rules in NAMM.


It's Rock and Roll baby!

Yeah @What Rigger? you just show up.

There's this exhibit hall in the basement of the main building (far end to the left/away from the park). It's the "other" section. Ukuleles, woodworking stuff for making your own instruments, and subwoofer shoes... It's always a combination of fascinating and crazy. 

Main hall, main floor, the far left end away from Park. That's usually where the amazing small guitar makers are. Little hand made shops making GORGEOUS guitars that are truly art. 

Top floor main hall is usually where you find the half a million dollar pianos and also where the big guitar manufacturers have there own display rooms.

Watch for the Viking food Truck! I recommend the chili covered tots for sure. The dogs are great too. 

Parking is INSANE, but you are a pro.


----------



## What Rigger? (May 9, 2022)

egilson1 said:


> Only a few require registration like the OSHA 10 one. The others are just show up and heckle.


Heckle? I would _never!_


----------



## What Rigger? (May 9, 2022)

Catherder said:


> This is NAMM @What Rigger? . There aren’t any rules in NAMM.


----------



## What Rigger? (May 9, 2022)

gafftaper said:


> It's Rock and Roll baby!
> 
> Yeah @What Rigger? you just show up.
> 
> ...


Ain't nuthin' for me to drop into the employee lot and walk. It's just next to Paradise Pier Hotel anyway.


----------



## JohnD (May 11, 2022)

What Rigger? said:


> Heckle? I would _never!_


But perhaps a discreet chortle?


----------



## gafftaper (May 12, 2022)

Looks like I'll be going too! 

Who else is going to NAMM? 
@Kelite @Ford @jfleenor @Rob @cdub260 ? Anyone else?


----------



## Kelite (May 12, 2022)

gafftaper said:


> Looks like I'll be going too!
> 
> Who else is going to NAMM?
> @Kelite @Ford @jfleenor @Rob @cdub260 ? Anyone else?


Hi gang,
Yes, Joel and I have a booth at the NAMM show. I'll post details as they become available.

See you there!


----------



## rsmentele (May 12, 2022)

Make sure you plan time for people watching. Best tradeshow for just that


----------



## jfleenor (May 12, 2022)

gafftaper said:


> Looks like I'll be going too!
> 
> Who else is going to NAMM?
> @Kelite @Ford @jfleenor @Rob @cdub260 ? Anyone else?


No booth for us, but I'm pretty sure Milton will be there. I believe he's running one or two sessions.


----------



## gafftaper (May 12, 2022)

rsmentele said:


> Make sure you plan time for people watching. Best tradeshow for just that


YES! You have to play NAMM Bingo


----------



## rsmentele (May 12, 2022)

Also, avoid the NAMMthrax
https://www.sweetwater.com/insync/namm-thrax/


----------



## gafftaper (May 12, 2022)

@rsmentele are you going?


----------



## rsmentele (May 13, 2022)

gafftaper said:


> @rsmentele are you going?


Not this year! Too close to InfoComm for us to do both, so we are doing that instead.


----------



## Kelite (May 16, 2022)

For any ControlBooth brothers or sisters visiting the NAMM show in Anaheim 6/3-6/5, please stop by the Apollo booth located at 11932!


----------



## Rob (May 18, 2022)

gafftaper said:


> Looks like I'll be going too!
> Anyone else?


I’m not, but Kerstin and Kevin will be there.


----------



## gafftaper (May 18, 2022)

Rob said:


> I’m not, but Kerstin and Kevin will be there.


I'll be sure to say hello.


----------



## dvsDave (May 18, 2022)

I would strongly recommend attending one of my favorite events at NAMM every year for those of you who are going. ESTA hosts a Happy Hour for their Behind The Scenes. It's a great event, filled with a veritable who's who of the entertainment technology industry, and it's for a great cause that CB has been happy to support over the years.

https://www.esta.org/events/btshappyhour/BTSHHSponsors.html 
Thursday, June 2, 2022
Anaheim Marriott, Anaheim, CA

_The Behind the Scenes charity provides financial support to entertainment technology industry professionals or their immediate dependent family members who are seriously ill or injured. Grants may be used for basic living or medical expenses. The BTS Counseling Fund helps with the costs of seeing a therapist or entering rehab. The Mental Health and Suicide Prevention Initiative provides tools and resources to support entertainment industry workers and promote mental health and psychological safety. Behind the Scenes brings help and hope in times of great need._


----------



## Ford (May 18, 2022)

I Second Dave's recommendation! 
Unfortunately, I will be unable to attend this year. 
For Chauvet Professional, it's just packed too tightly against InfoCOMM, and a few other events (all overlapping).

This has been primarily a DJ show for us (as they sell through retail)... That said, because of the ESTA presence, and the quality of classes, I'd like to convince the Chauvet Professional marketing team to invest the time and dough into this show again.

Maybe next year....


----------



## gafftaper (May 22, 2022)

Hey Friends if you are going to NAMM and would like to score some of the sweet CB swag I'll have with me send me a message here on CB or join the CB Discord and message me there.

Don't be shy! I'm always excited to meet new people in the CB community.


----------



## LauraH (May 23, 2022)

Remember to join ESTA and LSA in the Entertainment Tech Lounge Friday June 3 at 2pm for our Welcome Reception! RSVP at [email protected] but feel free to come by even if you don't have a chance to RSVP. Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## jfleenor (May 31, 2022)

I confirmed with Milton, he'll be running the "DMX512 for the Rest of Us" session on Sunday, June 5, at 3:00 PM to 4:00 PM in room 203B. The session is part of the ESTA Curated series.

Hope everyone stays healthy! SoCal is seeing a surge in cases now.


----------



## gafftaper (May 31, 2022)

jfleenor said:


> I confirmed with Milton, he'll be running the "DMX512 for the Rest of Us" session on Sunday, June 5, at 3:00 PM to 4:00 PM in room 203B. The session is part of the ESTA Curated series.
> 
> Hope everyone stays healthy! SoCal is seeing a surge in cases now.


I was just looking at that and I'm planning on going. I can always learn more about DMX and ways to teach it to others.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jun 6, 2022)

Random stuff. 
L: representing my Local and my huge head at the Mariachi Divas set
M: Tough guy pose at the IATSE 33/504 booth (where I would have a great hour long chat with Eddie Raymond)
R: 3 CB dudes walk into a MEWP standards update...


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 6, 2022)

Well, NAMM was smaller, but still excellent. I heard that it was about half size, which sounds small, but it's been running around 115,000 people, so half is still a LOT! Our corner of the industry was represented by a strong showing from ESTA and the ESA.

I spent most of the show in classes. I hear a lot of people say that NAMM is just for musicians. It WAS, but they really are working hard with ESTA and the ESA to change that. Yes this is currently not the show to go to, to see crazy light shows. You will see more guitars and pianos than light fixtures, but it may become that given time.

But let's talk about the classes I attended:
-The latest standards on the use of MEWPS (lifts) taught by our own @egilson1 
-There was a two part class on safe electricity on stage taught by Richard Cadena. Do you know how many musicians have been electrocuted on stage!?!?
-I did a 6 hour session on rigging truss and outdoor structures.
-A class on planning event safety
-a class on how led lights alter the appearance of the set and costumes.
-A class on DMX with Milton Davis.

My brain is FULL! So many great classes. Yes, not as much variety as some of the other options, but the content was excellent and there were lots of options to her ETCP renewal credits.

As for the show itself, I always look for a cool gadget that I haven't seen before. Entertainment Fabrication has won Gaff's favorite new gadget in the past with their clever boom bases. This year, they win again with a clever device you can use to hang pipe and drape from truss or battens. I didn't get video (it was too loud) but here's the product page. If you do that kind of work, you should really check it out.


----------

